# How To Spice Up a Ponytail



## PurpleStrawberi (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't mean using accessories, but something to do with the tail.  I know I could braid it or fishtail it, but that isn't much better.  Is there anything interesting that you have seen lately?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mean using accessories, but something to do with the tail.  I know I could braid it or fishtail it, but that isn't much better.  Is there anything interesting that you have seen lately?



I've really liked the flip ponytail. From there you can turn it into a messy bun or braid it.


----------



## SarahNerd (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been making big messy buns using one of these and bobby pins.


----------



## SarahNerd (Feb 11, 2012)

Also have you considered hair pieces? You get a lot of great fake ponytails on eBay that are usually much fuller and nicer then your natural pony alone.


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Feb 11, 2012)

I used a sock to make one of those for my messy buns but now I just do a normal bun and pull on it and it comes out great. I like the just curl the ends of my pony or to straighten it completely it gives them a really polished look.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

Saw these at various places on line



 

 





The first image came from someone on Facebook. The upside-down, reverse French brain was from Birchbox. The fishtail braid was posted on Facebook by Cosmoprof. The last one from Modern Salon.


----------



## karlatrx (Feb 11, 2012)

Mod note: Link to competing beauty forum not allowed, deleted as a result. Link to actual video mentioned on that site posted in place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These are cute!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Feb 14, 2012)

I like messy buns! You can also curl the ends of the pony tail to make them more interesting.


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 19, 2012)

A very sleek pony tail is actually very in right now but if you wanted to spice it up, I'd do some sort of messy, teased, loose braid!


----------



## MarshB (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been making big messy buns using one of these and bobby pins.


I always wear my hair up 'so I bought some of those bobby pins, but it wont hold the style.


----------

